# Houston Bayous? What kind of fish are in there?



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

My apartment is right behind buffalo bayou in the Med Center, I went down the other day when I was bored and tried to catch something but couldn't get a bite. I saw tons of fish but what kind of fish are they? I threw the few flies I had at home and they wouldn't even look at it. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Probably carp, catfish, bluegill, and Largemouth bass, maybe even gar. Try an olive green or a brown #6 or #8 beadhead Wooly Bugger and use short strips. See what that does for you. The bayou starts over here in Katy, and runs behind my house. I have caught tons of bluegill and some baby largemouths in there even though the water is a little stained.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

White Oak Bayou has plenty of variety. I've either caught or seen caught; largemouth bass, bream, rio grande perch, cichlids, catfish, gar, carp & grass carp.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Is it connected to the bay in any way? If so maybe you were throwing at mullet?


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

Erichugh22 said:


> Is it connected to the bay in any way? If so maybe you were throwing at mullet?


They weren't mullet. It was some kind of sucker fish but im 90% sure they weren't carp. They looked like big version of those sucker fish you see in peoples fish tanks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Pleco fish.....bow fish for them.


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Pleco fish.....bow fish for them.


I'd love to but I don't think HPD would like that to much. Plus my neighbors already think I am hick that would just make it worse.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

X2 on plecos. They're invasive and do a lot of damage to the native fish populations. Get a cast net, catch and kill them.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

You can't discharge a firearm, but I believe there is no law for a bow as long as you are just pointing down while drawn back at the water. Kill the pleco and other invasive species that people let out of their fish tanks. You live in Houston not New York so I really don't think anyone's gonna call you a hick.....maybe a ******* (that's a badge of honor around here, wear it proudly!). You may be a ******* if you eat the pleco. LOL:rotfl:


----------

